# Can I put 18" wheels on 20" BMX bike



## MamaCas (Jun 21, 2010)

Obviously I'm not much of a mechanic but here goes. I recently picked up a 20 inch GT Micro Mini bike at a bike swap for my four-year-old son. For the past year he's been riding a 14" Walmart bike that is about 35 pounds (he weighs about 40 LOL) so I thought the little guy would really have fun on a 15 lbs bike. He loves the new bike, but it is too tall for him to touch the ground even with the seat all the way down, so he crashes a lot -- which as his Mom I can't stand. They do not make Star Wars bandaids in full forearm sleeve size.

He refuses to ride his old bike and it is almost impossible to find a used 18" lightweight bike. I am tempted to just buy a new 18" Redline Micro Mini and resell once the kid outgrows it. The other idea I had was to find some 18" wheels and put them on the GT. So ..

Is such a wheel swap possible? If the brake is the issue, can the GT be converted to use feet/pedal brake?

Thanks!


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

If the rear wheel off the 18" donor bike is a coaster brake, then you can just swap your stuff over. The rim brakes (if any) on the 20" won't fit, so pull them off. Attach the 18" wheel, with the coaster arm just as you pulled it off the donor, and you're ready to rock. All the mechanics are in the rear hub and it will work fine.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

The only other thing to check is make sure the cranks have decent clearance since you're lowering the bike. Most micro's have 140mm's so should be ok.

Thinking about it, I have some 18" wheels sitting in my shed, you want them they're yours.


----------

